# new england hiking



## Anonymous (Aug 19, 2002)

have a question.  a couple of years ago i was reading a magazine
article about a set of small hotels located somewhere in new england.
there were a series of approximately six hotels about three or four miles
apart.  you could stay at one hotel for a day and hike to the next and the
hotel would provide a pinic lunch to take with you. the next day you hike to the next hotel.  my question is have you heard of this and where is are
they located.  thanks for the help


----------



## Fritz (Aug 20, 2002)

Well...I'll throw something at you that may be what you read about, except that they aren't hotels, they don't fix you a lunch, there are eight of them, and they are more than 3 or 4 miles apart. But since you came to a hiking board to post this question, well maybe this is what you read about...

http://www.outdoors.org/lodging/huts/index.shtml


----------



## Mike P. (Aug 22, 2002)

*Hotels*

I know VT has bike tours that do something similar but I thinkk they use B&B's & the company hauls gear.  They may do something similar as the State also does more with pack animals also.  

The Huts in NH would not be as cozy as Hotels & packing your lunch is right out.  In teh huts that is thw one meal you are responbile for.


----------



## TenPeaks (Aug 23, 2002)

I remember reading something about hiking from on B&B to another in Vermont (maybe it was the same article?).   Anyway, you could try and contact the Green Mountain Club (http://www.greenmountainclub.org/)  They may have info. about these kinds of trips.


----------



## Anonymous (Sep 19, 2002)

There's a series of quite nice Inns in Vermont that offer this.  They have hiking, bicycling, as well as cross country skiing options.   www.inntoinn.com

http://www.inntoinn.com/


----------

